# campgrounds



## biker (Jul 15, 2011)

we are going to the blue ridge mts this august, gonna ride the ultra up and down the pkwy, we want to stay around the roanoke area, anyone tell us a reasonable place to stay, 40 ft sunnybrook toyhauler,


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

PM ken at Grand view trailer sales, he lives not for from there


----------



## brodavid (Jul 16, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

I agree with Hollis , Ken lives in Bedford Va and also stop on and see his store


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 16, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

Biker,
My store is just about 25 miles from Roanoke or around 15 where the Blue Ridge Parkway crosses Rt. 460.  Come on by!!

There are some Campgrounds on the Parkway, but at the Peaks of Otter, I doubt you could get a 40' in.  Otter Creek could probably hold you in a couple of spaces.  If you have a generator, you could stay overnight at my place or the Visitor Center just 4 miles down the road from me.  They have hookups, but not sure what they charge.  I can find out if your interested.


----------



## biker (Jul 17, 2011)

RE: campgrounds

thanks ken, we plan on staying for about a week so we would like to find one place to camp. thought there would be a campground nearby?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 17, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

There are a few campgrounds around, but not close in Bedford.  The Visitor Center would let you stay a week and they have full hook ups.  

Near Roanoke you have the Dixie Cavern Campground.  They are right off I-81, but not the best of places. 

Closer in Roanoke, but actually Salem, there is Salem Village Campground.  They have a lot of permanents but keep it clean.  I don't know if they do short term or not. 

There is a new Campground near Smith Mountain Lake, but you would have about a 30 min. drive into Roanoke.


----------



## biker (Jul 18, 2011)

RE: campgrounds

thanks ken, how do i get in contact with the visitor center? any ameneties there  or just parking spots, i would like to come see your dealership and probably would stay overnight there then go to the visitor center


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 18, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

Biker,
The Welcome Center has their number on Facebook, so I hope they don't mind me posting it here....

540-587-5681

They have some interesting items in the center, but mainly just spaces there.  The D-Day Memorial is right behind the center and there is a lot around here.


----------



## biker (Jul 18, 2011)

RE: campgrounds

thank you ken we will be in touch with you, our plans are for the wk of 7/14 so g-d willing we will hit the road


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 18, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

When??  7/14 is behind us...


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 18, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

You could also try http://www/smleaglesroost.com - I camp there on a seasonal site and there are several overnight sights as well.  30-45 minutes from Roanoke and Ken's store...


----------



## biker (Jul 19, 2011)

RE: campgrounds

sorry ken, week of 8/14, we will call or email, thanks for the info we will keep in touch thanks


----------



## biker (Jul 19, 2011)

RE: campgrounds

ken, what do you know about wildwood campground in elnon va, not to far from you


----------



## akjimny (Jul 19, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

Neal - While you are in the area are you going to ride the Tail of the Dragon?  I'm looking forward to it after the Meet & Greet in October.  Hope the weather stays nice.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

Hey Biker, Ken is on his way taking a large park model trailer to PA. he may notbe back for a day or 2. He will get your message


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

Jim i can take u right where the dragon begins ,, that way u get the full experience  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

jim, yes we want to ride the dragon, when will you guys be out there, we hope to do alot of riding, im leaving today with the grandkids taking them to newburg ny koa


----------



## akjimny (Jul 20, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

Well, with the Meet & Greet being the 7th, 8th and 9th of October, I hope to ride the Dragon on the 10th, then head out to Florida on the 11th.  From looking at the map, I think that's do-able.  I sure hope so.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 21, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

Biker,
Wildwood is a good place, but rumor has it just sold...don't have any idea who bought it or if it is a rumor.  It is 30-40 mins from my store.


----------



## biker (Jul 21, 2011)

RE: campgrounds

ok ken thanks for the info we will see where we end up, we will stop in when we land, thanks for all the info


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 22, 2011)

Re: campgrounds

As Becky said, Eagles Roost is also a campground about 30-40 mins away, as is a State Park near Eagles Roost.  The main attraction there is Smith Mountain Lake, but without a boat.....

I was trying to give you places closer into Bedford/Roanoke.


----------

